# kamuks



## Locus_Solus

Hello,

what does "kamuks" mean? (I suppose it is in Finnish...)

Thanks


----------



## sakvaka

_kamu_ = mate, buddy, friend (colloq.)

The word is the translative form of _kamu_; in other words, it indicates mainly transforming or becoming. For example, in Facebook it can mean "[would you mind adding me] as [your] friend?". If this doesn't suit your context, could you tell us a bit more: where have you found that phrase etc. As you can probably understand, it's very difficult to intepret the message behind single nouns!

To everyone: please, do *not* copy that kind of language! It is so colloquial and abbreviated that it can even seem rude. _Kaveriksi?_ would be bit better.


----------



## Locus_Solus

Thank you! That's clear now - yes it was on a social network.

Would you be so kind to propose me a nice positive response also in (maybe not so colloquial as you suggest...) Finnish?


----------



## sakvaka

Locus_Solus said:


> Thank you! That's clear now - yes it was on a social network.
> 
> Would you be so kind to propose me a nice positive response also in (maybe not so colloquial as you suggest...) Finnish?



For example, _sopii!_ (that goes fine for me) or _toki!*_ (sure).

_________________
* some people may regard this as old-fashioned, but I would still use it: it is positive, cheerful, and even humorous!


----------



## Locus_Solus

Thank you very much!


----------

